# Title 9 wrestling News



## JDenz (Dec 4, 2002)

The nationwide battle over implementation of Title IX moves to Philadelphia this week. The Commission on Opportunity in Athletics will be holding another public hearing Tuesday, Dec. 3, and Wednesday, Dec. 4, at the Marriott Philadelphia at 1200 West Market Street. The National Wrestling Coaches Association (NWCA), which is taking part in a lawsuit against the Department of Education's interpretation and implementation of Title IX, is urging supporters of wrestling to attend. Below is a letter being circulated by Pat Tocci, the NWCA's Director of Administration: 

The College Sports Council, National Wrestling Coaches Association and USA Wrestling want to strongly encourage as many people (especially wrestling moms) from the wrestling and Olympic Sports community to attend the Philadelphia meeting of the Commission on Opportunity in Athletics. It is imperative to have a presence in Philadelphia, as the Commission on Opportunity in Athletics did not work on coming to any conclusions during its San Diego meetings. The next meeting in Philadelphia should be the most important in determining what will be decided by this panel. 

While the public will have no input at this final session, the wrestling and Olympic Sports community can and should attend. This meeting will probably determine the direction of this effort. It is an opportunity for us to be seen and heard before it is too late. Every year opportunities for males in the Olympic Sports is decreasing and without a change in the interpretation of Title IX, those opportunities might cease forever. The Philadelphia meetings will be a venue to demonstrate the strength and resolve of the Olympic Sports community. The wrestling community and the Olympic sports family have been active at all four meetings, and must keep up the pressure. With the most important meeting of the Commission coming up, wrestling and other sports must again show that it wants to see change and preserve opportunities for males in the Olympic sports. 

The CSC, NWCA and USAW want to encourage mothers to especially attend this important session. A show of strength by mothers would demonstrate a concern about the opportunities for our sons. The facts of why mothers should attend these hearings include: 

Title IX was established to create more opportunities not destroy themthe current interpretation has resulted in the elimination of 22,000 opportunities for males athletes in the last decade. 

We are looking for a new interpretation that protects women without harming men. Equal opportunity must be based on interest, not enrollment. 

Although proportionality might be a convenient way of measuring interest, no other aspect of American life is held to this standard. 

Our countrys strength is based on equal opportunity. Title IX enforcement is not equal - it is hurting boys unfairly and as devoted mothers we will not tolerate anyone who is deceiving the public from this fact. 

The CSC, NWCA and USAW have reserved space at the site of the hearings, which will take place at the Marriott Philadelphia located at 1200 West Market Street. We would like that all people come and check in at the main lobby to receive instructions and information about what is planned. People may attend for as long as they like. The schedule of the hearings is listed below. We would also would like people to email Pat Tocci at ptocci@nwca.cc if you plan on attending the hearings so that we can plan on how many people we can expect. 

December 3-4, Philadelphia: Beginning at 1:00 on Tuesday, December 3rd, the Commissioners will meet to discuss and focus on the Report and work through the afternoon. The Commissioners will continue to meet to discuss and focus on the Report on Wednesday, December 4th, at 9:00 and work through the day. 

Pat Tocci 
Director of Administration 
National Wrestling Coaches Association 
717-653-8009 
717-653-8270 (fax) 
ptocci@nwca.cc 
http://www.nwcaonline.com/


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2002)

Good deal--Title IX has been hard on wrestling.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

Ya it sure has.  To many programs have been cut.


----------

